# act like the mbti type above you



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

I couldn't find this thread. If there was something similar, please direct me.

Otherwise, go.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

You can't. Type isn't behavior.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

But it's known that the way someone reacts it has to do with their MBTI... So IMHO , this might actually work.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> You can't. Type isn't behavior.


Nah mate, in accordance to the usual whacky stereotypes. It's a rip off of the one in the Enneagram forum, shall I request a move to games instead?

_c'mon..._*Insert feet stomping and whinging*


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Ramysa said:


> But it's known that the way someone reacts it has to do with their MBTI... So IMHO , this might actually work.


Hardly.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Hardly.


Then .. I dunno


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

It could work, as long as people get that it's just for fun and don't get all upset about stereotypes.

Like, of course not everyone of the same type is gonna act the same, but you can't deny that there are certain behavior stereotypes associated with each.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

raichu said:


> It could work, as long as people get that it's just for fun and don't get all upset about stereotypes.
> 
> Like, of course not everyone of the same type is gonna act the same, but you can't deny that there are certain behavior stereotypes associated with each.


It can work as long as it's just for fun and everyone has a sense of humor about it. Just like the "You know you're a ___ when..." threads.


----------



## jdbullet23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, but as we all know, there are many people who don't have a clue what a sense of humor even is, so again, this may not work.

But it could be fun. Someone start. Let's see if it flies or if it crashes and burns.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

jdbullet23 said:


> Yes, but as we all know, there are many people who don't have a clue what a sense of humor even is, so again, this may not work.
> 
> But it could be fun. Someone start. Let's see if it flies or if it crashes and burns.



*puts on jeans with holes, ass-kicking boots, tight black t-shirt with image of skull, leaps on Harley and goes tearing off in spray of gravel, crashes and burns while checking out tattooed male on street corner*


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> You can't. Type isn't behavior.












Our fun is ruined!


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Meadow said:


> *puts on jeans with holes, ass-kicking boots, tight black t-shirt with image of skull, leaps on Harley and goes tearing off in spray of gravel, crashes and burns while checking out tattooed male on street corner*


ugh seriously every time
hate it when that happens...


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

(Awkward silence).


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

(Stares into the unknown, puzzled....)


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

*wants to know how much weight a certain amount of helium can lift, ties mouse to helium-filled balloon and lets it loose, balloon pops at 10 feet, mouse lands on ENTP's head, ENTP designs mouse wings, wings fail because mouse too heavy and though the thought of very large wings and neighbors thinking a pterodactyl is flying by is amusing, ENTP instead puts large trampoline under balloon and mouse, trampoline so much fun that ENTP forgets experiment*


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ready for my ENTP impression? Ahem ahem.

My Myers-Briggs personality type is ENTP.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

*no one should be trusted to type themselves but INTP's since they're the only ones capable of looking deeply enough into the logic of a complex conceptual system...a year later, "looking even more deeply, I'm actually an ISTP"*


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey, *nha nha nha* what's up doc?


----------



## TheRedPyro (Jul 1, 2010)

*The world is so big and dark and scary... everyone should be careful!

No-one's listening to me? Okay... I'll just be over here in the corner then.... Being safe!*

=P


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

EVERYBODY HUGS AT MY PLACE ​a


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

I figured out how to cure cancer and a source of free energy for the world. Now if I can just find the napkin I wrote it all down on....


----------



## ebullientcorner (Oct 5, 2012)

"You've dropped into your inferior. *gets excited* Isn't it interesting to see what it's like to be in the grip of your inferior function? Your Si has taken over. You've shut down. You can't talk, you can't think you just want to do rote things and play solitaire. Isn't this fascinating?!
Your psyche is literally crushed and you cannot fall any further.
Come on! Wait...Where are you going?
Come back here lab rat!"






A_Small_Potatos_Mind said:


> What movie do you want to go see???!!!! Oh, I don't care, I'll sit through something awful... What um?? you're not happy!!!? why?? wait, I already know! Yes I do love you VERY VERY VERY VERY MUCH!!!
> 
> lets take over the world and make it the perfect idealistic place, ps. I made you cupcakes.
> 
> ...






Also, totally not overboard at all lol. Comically right on. All of your comments have been. Well done!


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

"im the best commentor on 4chan and 9gag and all the forums and fandoms are my specialty!! i


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

oh hold on why cant i edit my posts?


----------



## Lanark (Sep 26, 2012)

Try taking your computer apart. I'll bet that'll explain why you can't edit your answers....try going to 'hackthatphone.com'...nah, too much reading....go ask the guys at the gym about it...what were you doing right before you couldn't edit your posts? There's a connection there. You must have done something to the computer.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds like a bunch of bullshit to get through just to fix a stupid comment system.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm afraid I cannot do an impression of the person above me, because I scheduled to finish the housework at exactly 15:58. If I miss this then I won't finish in time to take the dog for a walk at precisely 16:36.


----------



## A_Small_Potatos_Mind (Oct 14, 2012)

Why don't you like me? No reason??? wait... I seriously need you to like me. EVERYONE LIKES ME!


----------



## Manofadventure (Dec 20, 2010)

I can tell your personality type just by looking at you're eyes * hug* so you don't feel freaked out when i stare at you for a minute


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

OMG that was tough to post! I hope no one noticed the hug-and-stare-into-eyes part of it.


----------



## A_Small_Potatos_Mind (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm so cool...wait, I'm not cool...wait, did I just doubt myself??? nahhhh!

Oh shit, football is on.


----------



## ebullientcorner (Oct 5, 2012)

Want to help save the Earth AND use your old fabric scraps? Here's my solution.


----------



## A_Small_Potatos_Mind (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't get a boyfriend! (even though I've been on a date every day, all month long.)


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

I need to find my purpose in life. Again.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Do you need any help with that?

No? Are you sure?

I think you need help with that.

You definitely need help with that.

I'm helping you with that.


----------



## Jaceon (Aug 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Lanark (Sep 26, 2012)

*same, coupled with barely perceptible empathetic tear*

....feelings too deep....caring too overwhelming...must...exit...inner...world...
blue pille? red pill ? blue pill ? red pill ? 
...shush, my minions,these outsiders are trying to interact with me....


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't you idiots know it's scientifically proven that your type doesn't determine your behavior! Trust me I'm an expert on MBTI unlike you guys, oh and did I mention I'm an INTJ. Case closed, I'm sure everyone will agree to close this thread now.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

If I pick up that kitten and kiss it on the head will my friends think I've lost my coolness?

Wait! What am I thinking? I think I'm cool. That's enough for me.


----------



## ebullientcorner (Oct 5, 2012)

I've come up with a new start-up company! It's perfect! I just need you to get all the people on board. I need your husband (the INTP)to make all the product -also to figure out what that product will be. We need to go find one kick ass ESTP to go sell it to everybody. I think it's ready to be sold now, I honestly do. And I'll take 80% of the company for organizing all of you people, *sits back and does absolutely nothing* because how could you have done it with out me in the first place? --------(real life experience.)


----------



## rd93 (Jul 14, 2012)

It's not my fault that you're unintelligent. I'm simply pointing it out. You shouldn't have started conversation with me if you knew I was just going to be honest.


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

omfg brock just broke up with me what am i supposed to do now!?!??!/11// i can't live withotu him!!!1


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

It's like sometimes I don't even know who I am anymore....


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

I get energized by new ideas but rarely ever follow through. Meh.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

If you don't follow through on those ideas me and all my friends are gonna hate on you!


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

*whew* Finished at last. I have to go clean and organize my stuffs inside my room next, then spray my room with Glade.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

I pride myself on being able to complete any task or goal I set for myself.
Still a virgin.


----------



## Nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

I've got everything in the world figured out!
Except I don't have a bed.
Oh well, not like I sleep anyway...

(Based on my INTP friend.)


----------



## _Belle_ (Sep 24, 2012)

^ Time to go organize my desk! Again. What's on my to-do list next?


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

If you hold the pendulum just right it will tell you which angel you're channeling.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

Darnit..I lost the shiny object. Maybe if I come up with a tracker I can find it again..


----------



## AintGotNoExpressions (Aug 29, 2011)

Save the rainforest!


----------



## A_Small_Potatos_Mind (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a theory on saving the rainforest...Wait, you want me to present it? Isn't that like public speaking?? Nevermind.


----------



## Heliotrope (Oct 22, 2012)

I wonder why public speaking intimidates you so much. Could it be that your sense of self is not so strong that you can risk putting yourself in such a publicly vulnerable position, like speaking in public?

(...okay, that was too easy. I just imitated myself.)


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

But perhaps others also have fragile selves. If no one has a self, is it truly public speaking? Is "public" truly public? Does "private" exist? When I think of the concept of "private," I realize that everyone has so much locked away inside. It is painful but beautiful imagining all these rich inner worlds, swirling, vibrating, yet never colliding. If I were to reach out, might I spill into the inner world of another? Yet my own consciousness is so inwardly turned, and I do not feel that I am ready yet. How must a person best reach out to those around them? I can feel their essence, but do they feel mine?


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

I wonder what people will say for my type? Anyway, everyone is putting in effort and actually paying pretty good attention to every type's nuances and it's so cool! You guys are all so cute. Let's hug.


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

My thoughts and feelings are sacred. Don't invade them, please. And don't ask me what I'm thinking. It's controlling. *goes back to reading book*


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey, how are you doing? You look very nice today. I can see something is bothering you. Is there anything I can do to help?


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

My personality type is INFP.


----------



## ebullientcorner (Oct 5, 2012)

****Inward**** "You are the most beautiful woman I have ever seen. But not the classic beauty, the kind that only rich men see when they are poor and good men know when they are saved. I want to take you to coffee sometime and tell you about the millions I made writing my own programming language, and perhaps we can discuss how you feel about life and the value of the feminine mind in today's society. Personally, I don't think there could be a society without it."




*****Outward**** Creepy Stare*****


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

EDIT: for the ISTJ
"You've put the date in the wrong corner of the page."
"Does it really m-"
"You've put the date in _the wrong corner of the page._"
"For God's sake, it's ju-"
"Look, if you're not going to do things the right way, maybe you should go be wrong in a new job."

For the ENFP:

"Oh yeah, I mainly listen to underground hip-hop, post-rock, synth pop, samba, funk, noise rock, spoken word, math rock, shoegaze, stoner rock, dream pop, dubstep, garage rock, hardcore, folk, post-hardcore, power pop, psychedelic rock, psytrance, reggae and ska. Sometimes I'll dabble in a little bit of _jazz_. Mainly just Miles Davis."


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

Math's my best (or is one of my better) subject(s) but I don't really like it.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

*bump* Also, I need to redo my last post cause it is majorly lame.


----------



## TasticallyFab (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm gonna go study biology in a tattoo shop!

(based on a true story..)


----------



## Bropenhauer (May 14, 2012)

My socks are blue and I have no idea what day it is.


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

Your socks being blue have absolutely nothing to do with you. What matters is what you think you can do, and what you are willing to do. As well as what you can be bothered to get up and do  but that's another subject entirely.


----------

